# Recording/Sound engineer seeking improvement courses focusing classical music



## ricardocecchi (May 13, 2016)

I've been working as mixer/mastering engineer at recording studios for about 25 years. Mainly with popular music, in Sao Paulo - Brazil.

This summer I'm moving to Los Angeles. (My wife applied to the Pacifica Graduate Institute (she's psychologist)). This is an exciting news and a big, unexpected twist in my life.

This moving decision triggered an old dream of work (or being part somehow) with classical music. In order to start this plan I would appreciate any recommendation for professional sound engineering training / courses / graduate schools / education institutions / recording studios, focusing classical music/opera in Los Angeles area. 

I would be greatful for any reply.


----------



## musicadmit (Sep 13, 2016)

Are you still looking for schools/training? There are a few good schools in the LA area that could be suitable!


----------

